# Gaming Pc für ca. 1000€ zusammenstellen oder Komplettsystem



## kemabo (12. Januar 2013)

*Gaming Pc für ca. 1000€ zusammenstellen oder Komplettsystem*

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mir einen neuen PC für ca. 1000 Euro anschaffen. Leider sind meine Kenntnisse in dem Bereich
sehr beschränkt und daher wende ich mich jetzt einfach mal an euch.

Mit dem neuen PC möchte ich alle aktuellen Spiele (Skyrim, Far Cry 3, Medal of Honor.. )
auf maximaler Auflösung spielen können.
Ansonsten benutze ich den PC fürs surfen, musik hören. Für die Schule Office und Programme
wie solid Edge oder Bildbearbeitungsprogramme (CorelDraw x4)

Hab mich auch schon ein wenig im Internet informiert und mal versucht ein System zusammenzustellen:


Festplatten:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)

CPU:
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470)

RAM:
TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Laufwerk:
LiteOn iHAS124 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19)

GPU:
XFX Radeon HD 7970 925M Double Dissipation Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort

Mainboard:
ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

Lüfter:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW)

Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)

Meine Fragen:
Auf was muss ich bei der Wahl des Gehäuses achten?
Was kann man verändern (ohne Leistungsverlust) um den Preis noch zu senken?
Sind alle Komponenten kompatibel?
Irgendwelche Extrakosten die anfallen könnten?
Kabel die ich dazu bestellen muss?

Meine Alternative wär ein Komplettsystem von Terra. Warum Terra? Ich bekomm auf alle Terraprodukte
Preisnachlass müsste für den folgenden Terra PC statt den 1.299 Euro nur 1.091,60 bezahlen:

TERRA PC-GAMER 6500 Tom's Hardware Edition
https://webshop.wortmann.de/commerceportal/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT

Meine Frage ist nun, wäre es sinnvoll eher das Komplettsystem von Terra zu kaufen, anstatt einen PC selber
zusammenzustellen?
Und wenn möglich noch eine Empfehlung für einen Terra Display (Full hd 100 FPS und 24")

Hoffe, dass sich Jemand Zeit nimmt und mir weiter helfen kann.

Danke im Voraus

Lg Kevin


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2013)

Das passt alles gut, nur als Grafikkarte würd ich vlt. eher eine übertaktete AMD 7950 nehmen, zB die von Gigabyte, die ist auch leise - ca 270€. Die 7970 ist halt nicht wirklich viel besser, du wirst dann halt mit der 7950 vlt. 1-2 Spiele früher mal neue Karte kaufen "müssen", als wenn Du direkt die 7970 nimmst.

Beim Netzteil wäre das CM-E9 480W auch interessant, da es Kabelmanagement hat, also nur DIE Kabel, die Du wirklich brauchst, nehmen auch Platz weg. Den Rest lässt Du in der Packung. Das kostet dann halt etwas mehr als das normale E9. Das E9 selbst ist aber eh schon ein eher "edles" Modell.


Beim Gehäuse: schau einfach, was so ab 30€ Die gefällt, und dann schauen, ob man irgendwo erfahren kann, ob es wg. Grafikkartenlänge und CPU-Kühler-Höhe evlt. Probleme geben kann. Bei billigeren Gehäusen ist meist nur ein Lüfter dabei, und oft auch kein unbedingt leiser - daher mach es durchaus Sinn, wenn man eh schon bis zu 1000€ investiert, lieber 10-20€ mehr auszugeben.

Hier hab ich schonmal welche mit einer Lüfterhöhe ab 16cm gefiltert: PC-Geh  der True Spirit ist nämlich 16cm hoch. Für die Grafikkartenlänge kann man da dummerweise nur filtern "bis 32cm" oder "ab32 cm" - 29 würden reichen... wenn Du jetzt "ab 32" filterst, fehlen halt einige, die an sich mit zB 29-32cm genug Platz bieten


----------



## kemabo (12. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Kannst du mir noch einen guten Display empfehlen? evt. einen von Terra wenn da was brauchbares dabei ist.

Ach und soll ich mir lieber win7 oder 8 holen?^^


----------



## Enisra (12. Januar 2013)

also wenn man ein neues OS braucht und nicht noch Win7 rumfahren hat, kann man ohne bedenken auf 8 umsteigen, der Größte Makel da ist nur, das es nicht so sensationel viel besser ist als wie sich ein Umstieg von 7 auf 8 lohnen würde


----------



## tapferertoaser (12. Januar 2013)

kemabo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> Kannst du mir noch einen guten Display empfehlen? evt. einen von Terra wenn da was brauchbares dabei ist.
> 
> Ach und soll ich mir lieber win7 oder 8 holen?^^


 
Windows 7 eindeutig, allein die Frage. tststs...  Nein aber die Performance wird durch Windows 8 nicht sonderlich besser und diese Kacheln :kotz: und Windows 7 ist auch billiger.


----------



## Enisra (12. Januar 2013)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Windows 7 eindeutig, allein die Frage. tststs...  Nein aber die Performance wird durch Windows 8 nicht sonderlich besser und diese Kacheln :kotz: und Windows 7 ist auch billiger.


 
Was habt ihr immer mit den Kacheln? Als ob das Startmenü so geil war und man sooo lange da drinnen hängt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2013)

Also, was willst Du denn für nen Monitor ausgeben? UNd wie groß? Bei typischem Abstand am Schreibtsich (ca 50-70cm) sind an sich 24 Zoll gut, evlt auch 26 Zoll. Von Terra / Wortmann gibt es da eh nur 2: Terra in TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ansonsten sind zB Acer, Asus, LG, Samsung... ganz gut.

Win7 oder 8: an sich egal, bei win8 hast Du halt statt des PopUp-Startmenüs nen eigenen "Desktop" im Kacheldesign mit Buttons für die Anwendungen, du kannst aber jederzeit zu einem gewohnten Desktop wechseln. Für Games könntest Du dort dann einen "Ordner" ablegen, so dass Du auch zB Spiele schnell starten kannst, ohne zum "kachel"-Startmenü zu gehen.


So oder so:  64bit-Version nehmen und dann eine Version für ca 80-90€, keine teurere.


----------

